# cannot import 'test': one or more devices is currently unavailable



## cougar (May 24, 2011)

```
edsc:~# zpool import 
pool: test 
id: 3159250095599553120 
state: DEGRADED 
status: One or more devices are missing from the system. 
action: The pool can be imported despite missing or damaged devices. The 
fault tolerance of the pool may be compromised if imported. 
see: [url]http://www.sun.com/msg/ZFS-8000-2Q[/url]
```

Config: 


```
estor DEGRADED 
raidz2 DEGRADED 
ad5 ONLINE 
ad7 ONLINE 
ad8 UNAVAIL cannot open 
ad10 ONLINE 
da0 ONLINE 
da1 ONLINE 
da2 ONLINE 
da3 ONLINE 
da5 ONLINE 
da4 ONLINE 
edsc:~# zpool import -af 
cannot import 'test': one or more devices is currently unavailable
```

One disk is unavailable, but I can not import the pool, so I can not replace it.


----------



## phoenix (May 24, 2011)

You should still be able to do an "offline" on that device, which should then allow you to import the pool:
`# zpool offline test ad8`

If that doesn't work, you can always remove that harddrive, replace it with a new one, and then try to import the pool.


----------



## AndyUKG (May 24, 2011)

Hi,

  I recently had to import a degraded zpool, and it worked no probs. Have you tried this syntax?

`# zpool import -f test`

thanks Andy.


----------

